#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 身為一條龍, 絕不會去做的事

## kl122002

會做, 想做的事已問得夠多了. 
倒過來, 有什麼事是一條龍絕不會去做的?

我想...不會到汽油站裡或四周遊走吧? 
然後...再對著別的咳喇 (擦火花)? (很現實的情況)

又或者對著那自以為是的騎士說, (開始幻想)
" 去吧, 去吧.  那頭惡龍在山頂, 我只是由人裝出來的. "
當騎士一轉身, 一把火把他燒光.

----------


## 狂龍

服~從~人~類~~絕對否

最好是連碰都不要碰

永遠都是...

獸族才是天下  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

"絕對"不會去做的事情.....(深思)

恩.....果然還是：
1)出賣靈魂(對極惡之人表示忠誠、服從於任何指示與行動)
以及
2)出賣肉體(違背意願作出非道德之舉動、任意接受他人凌虐)
........大概就這兩樣吧?(思考)
因為.......兩樣都很糟糕啊.....(茶


題外話(看看就算啦～)

    選誰做騎士、誰騎誰被騎甚麼的....只要活著就勢必會有所效忠或想要相伴之人、事、物....
就跟"力量"的使用者是好是壞，其結果會截然不同一樣；
選擇對了，自然就不會有甚麼拋棄尊嚴或者自卑低下之感。

我認為太過於堅持其中一邊，對於生存都不是一個最好的選擇........應該是這樣吧。
一點自身見解。

----------


## 沃飛爾

跟樓上的大大感覺一樣...

不出賣靈魂（不過為了報復，暫時屈服是沒關係啦）

肉體（被人虐待、凌虐之類的.......飛爾絕對抓爛他）

...............
不過龍騎士
倒是他是很合得來的話....被騎也沒關係....
因為真正到成為騎士的階段，騎士和龍之間就是夥伴的關係甚至超越夥伴的關係
就像中古世紀騎士和馬的關係一樣

『龍和騎士間是相依相存、兩者相互需要』

----------


## 德雷克

:jcdragon-bite-ebby: 身為龍絕對不幹的事   :jcdragon-bite:  
如果有打工錢的話，那我會考慮當一下人類的*暫時* 我是說*暫時*喔！的座騎啦！  :jcdragon-QQ:  〈哭哭！〉但整個世界景氣很差，只好這麼做了。
但我絕對不會出賣身體或是其他有關尊嚴的事務。

----------


## 獠也

身為一條龍, 絕不會去做的事 
不如說"*自己*, 絕不會去做的事"
畢竟每隻獸的個性.喜好......都不相同

不過如果是就題目來直接回答的話，
那我絕對不會做出飛進火山口或者是泡進岩漿裡的行為~XDDDDDD

----------


## wingwolf

我絕對不會去給人類當苦力！

因爲龍力氣很大，所以突然想到這個（炸——

坐騎倒是無所謂
要是和騎士是志同道合的戰友的話
那麽這種關係就是朋友同伴，而不是主仆了

如果他只是想利用我的話呢
就吃掉他吧  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

其實不管是當龍或是其他獸族甚至是人都是一樣的
自己不想去做的事情就不會去做
生物都遵循著自然的生存法則
暗指了不會去背叛自己
就像是出賣靈魂和肉體一樣

回到主題，如果就繞著"龍"來說的話
就應該是指只有龍會做或是龍才能做的事吧?

所以在下絕對不會做的事
就是讓我的住所變成勇者的觀光勝地或是提款機
要打架可以，但是不要拿走我的東西0.=.0(眾毆

----------


## fwiflof

不會出賣自己ˋ自由為大
不會屈就於人類的淫威
不會去惹事
也不會自殘(神經病啊?)
總之....不自由母寧死!!!

----------


## 火爪

絕對不會跟壞蛋在一起
(壞蛋的定義:1.利用我2.傷害我3.欺負我?)
自由永遠是最重要的
我也不要被人類關起來(關的了再說吧)　
不過還是要小心人類的威脅
PS:樓上的幽狼記得是不自由毋寧死

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

不會做的事嗎?

用比較含糊的說法好了,對我來說,絕對不會做的事情就是:違反當時自身道德和價值觀的事情

只要在沒有違反的情況下,我多多少少能接受,但相反的,對我提出挑戰的生命體也將付出極大的代價

----------


## 劍痞

「這問題……」（思

「我不認為與人類結伴擔任坐騎這點有什麼不妥，
「關係上我認為是『平等』而非『上與下』。」

「劍我自己，似乎沒有什麼『絕對』不能做的事情？
「可變的因子幾近無限多，要說劍最討厭也不願意的──應該就是傷害別人吧。」

「但在自己極度生氣或悲憤的情況下，
「傷害人什麼的都無所謂……雖然這樣就客觀而言非常不理性。」

「『成為陪葬品吧啊哈哈哈哈！』大概類似這樣瘋狂的事情，只要耐性突破臨界點什麼都做得出來……」（？

「更別說當自己是擁有壓倒性能力的幻想生物龍了。」（遠望

「不過能避免的……盡量就避免囉。」（咦

----------


## Dragonwolf

這問題很難回答呢
尊嚴在與別人交往時就會被磨掉
心在愛上別的那一刻就給了他
自由在擁有家庭時就犧牲掉了

對我而言，真正不能放棄的是持續向前發展的心
絕不放棄未來無限發展的可能性
用自己的利爪抓住想要的
用自己的翅膀飛到我想要的高度
用自己的力量證明 自己才是最強的龍

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

想了好久才想出答案

只要不是違背自身意願而極度不願意去做的事都可以

至於大家常常在討論的坐騎問題..寡龍是覺得也還好

看看戰龍無畏中的無畏和勞倫斯不就是最好的例子嗎XD?

----------


## 阿翔

基本上除了躲在山中睡覺和捕獵野生生物來吃之外，
我其他的事都不會做的=w=
尤其是是~和人類結盟，不管是好人還是壞人都好，
要我和他做朋友的話我會噴火燒他都不願意…
始終我想說…人類的事與龍有什麼關系啊？
和我沒關的我不會管，除非是戰火來到了我的巢穴，
這時候我會飛出去用火焰把他們都燒死*（？）*

----------


## 銀月龍

我想，這個主題的關鍵字是“龍”“絕對”

自由什麽的，從來沒有那種絕對的自由喔，都是有一些限定條件的
還有騎士啊，拿走東西之類的，或許有一些別的情況也說不定
塔希里亞的第二篇，老龍講的那一句我非常贊同
他說：強大，就是享受命運帶給你的每一道菜。
這種樂觀的態度，是他經受過無數的屈辱和苦痛才得來的。我想他當時一定會有這種“‘絕對’不可以被人類所驅使”之類的決心，結果命運給他開了個無比殘酷的玩笑，他的第三只眼睛就是象徵，不過他卻沒有將其取下，而是任它留在自己的腦袋上，給世龍包括自己借鑒的一個大大的教訓。

在我的心目中，這是個無比美麗的世界。龍的強大，就是用來守護世界的。
我“絕對”不能做的事情，就是放棄這一信條。我會用畢生的生命來做這個沒有結果的事情。

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

基本上
我只要過舒適愜意的生活就好了
盡量避免衝突就是........
不過有入侵者來了當然還是把他打飛好了

----------


## j10290g

"絕對"不會去做的事情喔.....(深思)

A)當然不會出賣自己.....
  (出賣自己那自己還算啥??)
B)不會去欺負人類...
   (人類裡包含我深愛過的人..)
C)跟你講這最瞎...那就是『變成博物館展示品』

大概就這三件事了吧!!

我想了粉久...

----------


## 神無

大規模的破壞(除非有不得已的理由)

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

跟"男人" 打交道 尤其是成年男性

還有那個看起來像戰士的啊

都不知道他們再打什麼歪主意後？

被剝皮起來曬乾都不知道勒(?



哎呀 出現在面前就噴一發讓他們變成灰飛高高就好啦(啥

----------


## 黑翼

應該說是絕對不會對……做出任何承諾（答應了就肯定會努力做到的某只飄過）
畢竟被誘騙之類的於是自找麻煩的結局太糟糕了啊
所以還是先完成要求再接任務吧（啥）
 :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## 亞格雷特

不會去當奴隸吧!
當了奴隸就無法自由行動
還會一天到晚被打
還有.......太多了說不完
總隻，絕對不會去做的事就是當奴隸

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

決對~決對別跟人類接觸(龍騎士也要盡量避開)!!!!

人類接處任何東西，可以改變讓他們以自己為中心。

到最後，連龍自身的本質都消失。

龍代表秩序(完美)的種族，人類則是同時追求完美及

混亂奇怪種族，同時也被秩序或混亂給拋棄。

 :Confused:  

奇怪，人的介入，龍都不再是「龍」

----------


## 吾諾

其實無所謂尊嚴什麼的
只有想做與不想做
只求隨心就好～

----------


## ma星云

好難想,不過身為一條龍,擁有極高的能力,應該別介入人類那些什麼的麻煩事(戰爭是絕對要避免的)裡去

----------


## 雪影塵星

恩~~~我不做沒有自由的事

如果是成為騎士的坐騎的話
只要他對我夠好的話
因該沒關西

----------


## 雪

如果我是一條龍,
 絕不會被人當蛇養  :jcdragon-err:

----------


## mitot4111

大致上
只要能擁有自由,我就滿足了>\\\\\<

----------


## 奇比斯克

身為一條龍絕不會做的事情
被當成傭龍在人類驅使下  替人類服務
當我誰呀~  以為很有錢就可以這樣=  =+

----------


## 橘狼

大家想到的，好像都和不容忍自己被人類利用的主題有關。
我覺得就算是利用自己的能力，助人類，或者眼光放大——助這個自己所生活的社會—— 一臂之力，
也無妨啊。倒是事成後給我的報酬，只可多，不可少。否則我會狠狠的修理你。

當一隻龍，我最不會做的事，是搭飛機出國旅行。
花錢又麻煩，飛機出狀況，我還要飛出去救人——見死不救，或者是沒救乾淨；
我還沒下飛機，一定先上報紙頭條。
自己能飛天，那拎著行李，就可以偷渡出去玩啦。偶爾也把朋友一同拎去；
長途旅行中有人陪外，還能趁著個機會，被朋友崇拜，何樂不為呢？

不過在闖入他國領空時，要小心，別讓那些倒楣國家的納稅人，
白白浪費軍火支出在我著隻正在度假中的龍身上。

----------


## 小藍龍

我想我不會去做的事情是跟人類有所接觸
在無人的地方無憂無慮自由自在的過著生活~
但是我不排斥被人騎啦=w=
只要它能打敗我~有用到我時再來找我,其他時間我都可以做我自己的事~
這樣我是不反對的

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍不會做的事應該是吃人吧
人類吃了許多有毒的東西
所以敝龍不會吃人類

----------


## 龍羅炎

絕不會去做的事...

第一，絕對不賣出自己的靈魂
第二，絕對不賣出自己的肉體

以上

----------


## 末影

[SIZE=4]1.本人不想相信人類 :jcdragon-idle: 
[SIZE=4]2.本人不想被任何生物看見 :jcdragon-bite:

----------

